# Old Course St Andrews 27th July



## Galasteve (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi, I'm looking for someone to enter the ballot with me at St. Andrews old course for play on the 27th July (Monday). Ballot is to be entered on Saturday before 2pm.

Pm me if you are interested. Price of the round is Â£170.

Steve


----------



## 6inchcup (Jul 21, 2015)

Â£170  who are you paying this to,last time i played there it cost me Â£42,mind you that was a couple of years back,is this the most expensive muni in GB ??


----------



## Galasteve (Jul 21, 2015)

Must have been a while ago... I wish it was 42 quid! 

It's St Andrews links trust that you pay - just check the website.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 21, 2015)

Would usually be happy to make a pair but got too much on at work having taken last week off for the open. It's always worth trying as a single if you can't find anyone though.


----------



## Val (Jul 21, 2015)

6inchcup said:



			Â£170  who are you paying this to,last time i played there it cost me Â£42,mind you that was a couple of years back,is this the most expensive muni in GB ??
		
Click to expand...

It's not been that price for a very long time, I've been playing 12 years and it wasn't Â£42 then


----------



## Pants (Jul 21, 2015)

Â£170 !!!!!!  

Does that include a haggis butty before, a caddie during, and a 3 course meal after??


----------



## Val (Jul 22, 2015)

Pants said:



			Â£170 !!!!!!  

Does that include a haggis butty before, a caddie during, and a 3 course meal after??
		
Click to expand...

No it wont, I will add for those who knock the cost go and compare it against a round at the likes of Wentworth and many other premium courses


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Val said:



			It's not been that price for a very long time, I've been playing 12 years and it wasn't Â£42 then
		
Click to expand...

We paid the princely sum of Â£14 back in 1981, 24 of us on a works outing.We had to changed in the car park.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 22, 2015)

would have been tempted with a bit more notice and i'm guessing having to turn up at 5am to see what time you are out if you make it.


----------



## fourdoors (Jul 22, 2015)

Val said:



			No it wont, I will add for those who knock the cost go and compare it against a round at the likes of Wentworth and many other premium courses
		
Click to expand...


Last time I played the west course it was free


----------



## fourdoors (Jul 22, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			would have been tempted with a bit more notice and i'm guessing having to turn up at 5am to see what time you are out if you make it.
		
Click to expand...

When I played it prob 10 or more years ago you were given a time in advance.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 23, 2015)

fourdoors said:



			When I played it prob 10 or more years ago you were given a time in advance.
		
Click to expand...

yes but the OP says going in the ballot on Saturday, so you are not going to find out too far in advance if you are playing on the Monday and with at least a 3 hour drive from Inversneck there is no enough notice.


----------



## Duckster (Jul 23, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			yes but the OP says going in the ballot on Saturday, so you are not going to find out too far in advance if you are playing on the Monday and with at least a 3 hour drive from Inversneck there is no enough notice.
		
Click to expand...

Don't they announce who's got in for the Monday and their times on the Saturday after the ballot closes?  That'd give you all day Sunday as notice.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 23, 2015)

Yep, the ballot is 48 hour notice and is announced at about 16:30 each day. For Monday play, you'll know your tee time at 16:30 on the Saturday.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 23, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Yep, the ballot is 48 hour notice and is announced at about 16:30 each day. For Monday play, you'll know your tee time at 16:30 on the Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

in that case i could be in then.

OP PM me what details you need etc


----------



## richart (Jul 23, 2015)

Just a heads up, but if you stay in St Andrews for three nights, you can book up a package that guarantees a game on the Old Course and you can choose your tee time. Your other two rounds can be on the New, Jubilee or Castle. Â£230 in the shoulder period which for next year runs from the 17th October to the end of the month. Rounds must be played over three days.

I am already looking to book October next year. Bookings taken from next month.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 23, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			We paid the princely sum of Â£14 back in 1981, 24 of us on a works outing.We had to changed in the car park.
		
Click to expand...

Know the feeling - in 1982 (or thereabouts) me and a mate paid Â£13 for Day ticket at Gleneagles and we played the King's and the Prince's - on a Saturday into the bargain.  How come golf at that prestige course was affordable back then for two students, when it isn't today for me.  I don't really get it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 23, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Know the feeling - in 1982 (or thereabouts) me and a mate paid Â£13 for Day ticket at Gleneagles and we played the King's and the Prince's - on a Saturday into the bargain.  How come golf at that prestige course was affordable back then for two students, when it isn't today for me.  I don't really get it.
		
Click to expand...

I think it was owned by British Rail then, at the time we had to play the old Glendevon course  first  then the 2nd round was on the Kings.

 The 2 rolls on sausage i bought from the Dormie house cost Â£5 each, almost as much as the 2 rounds of golf


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 23, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			I think it was owned by British Rail then, at the time we had to play the old Glendevon course  first  then the 2nd round was on the Kings.

 The 2 rolls on sausage i bought from the Dormie house cost Â£5 each, almost as much as the 2 rounds of golf 

Click to expand...

We had to play Prince's in the morning and King's in the afternoon.  Bite of lunch and a pint in Auchterarder inbetween - cracking day.


----------

